# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  Chevy Sonic Robotic Graffiti Art Car

## Airicist

Chevy Sonic Robotic Graffiti Art Car

----------


## Airicist

Chevy Sonic Robotic Graffiti Art Car 

 Published on Oct 22, 2014




> A behind-the-scenes montage shot by Nick Donaldson of the Bot&Dolly Chevy Sonic Robotic Art Car being used by Jeff Soto to paint a giant art piece on a wall in Oakland.

----------

